# Babie coming now water broke



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Well all the goats let me know ....lol


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

She is. Pushing.... Laying down


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Yaaaay!!! 

Good luck 
Can't wait!!


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Looks like one


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)




----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Very cute!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Congrats!! Was the daddy boer?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute! Congrats!


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

emilieanne said:


> Congrats!! Was the daddy boer?


Nope she was bred when I got her unless that baby is 2 month early lol
The daddy is a polled blue eyed Nigerian


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

O yea it's a buck......

Uggggjhhh..


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

imthegrt1 said:


> Nope she was bred when I got her unless that baby is 2 month early lol
> The daddy is a polled blue eyed Nigerian


That's crazy!! He looks like he is a boer!!


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Well momma is boer..

But check out the spot nice color


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

He is precious!


----------



## TwirlAndTweak (May 1, 2013)

So sweet!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Momma did good for a first timer it was funny when she went into labor all the herd ran up to let me know lol.....

Water broke took about half hour she had him
I got to see the whole thing even help at the end just to make sure.
It is the coolest thing this is twice now for me seeing it never gets old and I'm a grown man.


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Well momma and baby venom are doing fine

Kid did have a litte runny first day poop
So to be safe he got 2cc of peto and a shot of la200 2 cc . He is big but haven't notice a lot of him eating from mom .
Her teats both work I squirted milk out and he is moving around good will keep eye put just working a lot.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!! It's always nice to see and hear about healthy uneventful deliveries... and I agree, no matter how many times you witness it, seeing a birth never gets old 

Adorable little guy!


----------

